# BOB bag,SHTF kit, how about a....



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

*WTF?!*bag/kit?

Yes, that very same WTF from the internet.do you have a kit with tools for the most outlandish and improbable scenario?Detonator decapper pliers and tank keys come to mind, maybe a tool set for working on sensitive electronics or a Gauss meter?100' of insulated household wire?crazy glue and talcum powder? parts for guns you don't own?how about a wrench that only fits Korean propane tanks?

What crazy crap did you think up?
Mine's a zombie bag.

Scenario:
Those U.N bastards have set the bridge to blow, we have time but we need a cap tool only the Russians issue...
Imagine the look of pride/relief as you pull one out of your sack.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Everyone should go to their local Caterpillar dealer and buy a spare key(one fits all Cats).


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Don't know if it still is but John Deere was like that too for their construction equipment.

Pliers, duct tape and bailing wire if it takes more than that I don't want to work on it... LOL

If the UN is going to blow the bridge they are welcome to it, that means they can not cross either.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

cnsper said:


> If the UN is going to blow the bridge they are welcome to it, that means they can not cross either.


Seriously? Did you miss all those videos of bridge making vehicles? They blow the bridge and it just means you can't ever cross it while they can make their own.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a few things that are out of the ordinary in my BOB, most of which I have because of my career choice. One item is a cell phone / radio jammer (gov't issue) for when I want to disrupt other people's coms. Used primarily for bomb threats they are surprisingly effective for such a small device. Of course zombies rarely use 2-way radios. I also have some bump keys, padlock shims and some dental tools. The rest of the stuff I have is strictly c-o-n-f-i-d-e-n-t-i-a-l.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Sentry18 said:


> I have a few things that are out of the ordinary in my BOB, most of which I have because of my career choice. One item is a cell phone / radio jammer (gov't issue) for when I want to disrupt other people's coms. Used primarily for bomb threats they are surprisingly effective for such a small device. Of course zombies rarely use 2-way radios. I also have some bump keys, padlock shims and some dental tools. The rest of the stuff I have is strictly c-o-n-f-i-d-e-n-t-i-a-l.


Can I get one of those jammers and wire it into my motorbike ... might keep me alive one more day to ride again.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Ya know with many maybe even most of the ied's killing our troops being detonated by cell phone why isn't one of those jammers standard on every single millitary vehicle /patrol leader etc??????!!!!!!!! sorry to de rail but that just kinda hit me like a brick


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Good question, they should be. But unfortunately they disrupt everyone's communication and not just the bad guys.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I"m thinking it would be worth it. They can always pick a open road section to shut the jamming down and use coms or use a un affected mode such as satelight. I"m betting the gizmo probably doesn't cost any more than a good set of body armor and really my guess would be far less. Someone know anyone in a command position in the millitary maybe a bug needs to be put in a ear to make sure it at least gets considered or maybe even some local unit purchases made I aint rich but I'd kick in a few dollars to buy one to send over and let it be tested.

Who cares if a bunch of hodgis' have to hit redial after the convoy passes or gasp have to put the cell down while they are driving by


----------



## Ravensoracle (Oct 4, 2010)

When it comes to jamming, there are primarily two ways around it. 

1.Overpower it
2. Have a operating plan ahead of time to know what not to jam so you can communicate. But you either have to be in control of the jammer or know the jammer's SOP in this case.


----------



## Ravensoracle (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry I posted that before I could finish. You have to be very careful with jammers. There are cell phone jammers in the LEO and Military arsenal's. If you want to use one just be prepared for a visit from the FCC and there is a reason for it. Talk to a Ham Licensee. The same principles for interference apply yo jamming.

I worked with Electronic Warfare equipment when I was in the USAF. The stuff exists but there are reasons the systems aren't always used.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't care what inconveiniences it causes IED's are the number one killer of our guys over there if it saves ONe man or even one mans legs then screw the inconveinience and get the jamming done.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Cell phones are only one detonation method


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Yup but it is one of the most used and the hardest to "sniff out" and with the greatest range. Little RC systems are short ranged and the triggerer is more likely to be caught. Wired systems are harder to conceal and more likely to be seen and limit the placement. The phones allow the bad guys to to be pretty much as far away as they want as long as they can still see the target through high powered optics. After they set it off they are a long long way away and can saunter off without worry about reprisal. Jamming should be able to limit them to wired tiype detonation only and as I said that limits their placement options and are easier to spot. It won't solve all the bombs but it will help at least a little. and like I said just one leg saved is worth it.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> Can I get one of those jammers and wire it into my motorbike ... might keep me alive one more day to ride again.


They're illegal for non LE/government use in the U.S.. I don't know about canada, but I do know they can be found for sale on the internet.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> Yup but it is one of the most used and the hardest to "sniff out" and with the greatest range. Little RC systems are short ranged and the triggerer is more likely to be caught. Wired systems are harder to conceal and more likely to be seen and limit the placement. The phones allow the bad guys to to be pretty much as far away as they want as long as they can still see the target through high powered optics. After they set it off they are a long long way away and can saunter off without worry about reprisal. Jamming should be able to limit them to wired tiype detonation only and as I said that limits their placement options and are easier to spot. It won't solve all the bombs but it will help at least a little. and like I said just one leg saved is worth it.


If I, or anyone else, had the inclination to do so, it would be possible trigger a bomb on the other side of the globe without ever using cellular frequencies or any other human intervention outside of someone else placing and arming said bomb. The same could be done from ten miles away, a block away or ten feet away, and unless someone is actively monitoring *every* frequency and pinpointing every user, the chances of pinpointing the perpetrator are zero. It would be a logistically impossible task.

Be very careful with the rationale of "if it saves one _____". That's the same rationale people use to justify bans and prohibitions.


----------



## janisekoestner2 (Aug 12, 2013)

NaeKid said:


> Can I get one of those jammers and wire it into my motorbike ... might keep me alive one more day to ride again.


Actually, you can get one of those jammers and wire it into my motorbike. But you need to know that phone jammers are illegal for personal use in many countries.


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

Magus said:


> *WTF?!*bag/kit?
> 
> tank keys
> .


just fyi tanks dont use any keys to start up, its all push button ignition.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Guess these keys are useless.
wonder what they really fit?
hatch maybe?


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

The key to tools is knowing how to use them. I have a good friend (attorney). He has a garage full of tools all neatly lined the walls. Each has a place and a name tag by it. He does not know how to drive a nail in a wall. Having any tool is no good without using them on a regular basis. 

I believe you are better off spending additional money on non power hand tools. A set of basic tools for each vehicle you have plus a major set in Lockable cabinets ready to roll into your trailer for BUG OUT when needed. I have some tools on my garage wall but they are ones I don't plan to grab and run with if needed. Example would be my power tools are on the wall. When you are on the run do not plan to have power at your disposal. 

If you keep spare parts for guns be sure they are first the ones you own are plan to own. The AR 15 is a prime example of a gun you need to be sure to have spare components for. Springs, pins etc. One thing I do have in all my kits is a power tester and a battery tester for small batteries like AA, AAA, D, C, 9 Volt and the new flat cells. these are cheap and can save you a lot of time if you need to know if a battery is any good rather than hit or miss. 

A good siphon pump for pulling gas out of a tank is also something I will not do without if possible. Getting a mouth full of gas out of a clear tube is no fun. Been there and done that. Whatever tool you have just be sure you know how to use it before it becomes a life threatening event. GB


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

What I mostly have, and several I intend to get.

8" bastard cut mill file
Stanley 4-in-1 file/rasp
4-way building hydrant key
Stanley 12" Wonder Bar wrecking/pry bar
Stanley Entry Tool 30" wrecking/pry bar
Stanley Entry Tool 18" wrecking/pry/entry bar
Stanley FUBAR FatMax Extreme utility bar wrecking/pry/entry bar
4x-9x, 22 inch height periscope
Channellock 88 rescue tool w/pliers & wire cutter
chainlink fence climbing steps (per 4)
Complete thermal lance set w/backpack
Rapid Fire thermal rod starting cartridges per 10
3/8" x 18" 25# box thermal rods 68 rods
3/8" x 36" 25# box thermal rods 33 rods
Concertina cutter
General Glass cutter
Pick-of-Life ice escape picks
4-ounce heavy lead sinker for weighted line throwing line weight 4-ounce pack of 4
Gorilla tape
12 gauge x 15 feet insulated electrical wire
16 gauge/480 feet mechanic's wire
24 gauge x 55' brass wire
3M 3/4"x66' electrical tape
Industrial JB Weld
Goop
clear Shoe Goo
Pen/small spray can WD-40
small screw eyes
medium screws
small screw J-hooks
medium screw J-hooks
11 inch releaseable tie-wraps (100/pkg @ 16.00)
4 inch 10d nails
7 inch spike nails (50#/box)
3 floz 3-in-1 oil
Mini sharpies (4-pk)
Mini orange spray paint
1" wide x 200' orange survey tape
Blazer PB 207 2500 degree micro torch
1 red lumber crayon (for marking trails, coding items, etc)
1 yellow lumber crayon (for marking trails, coding items, etc)
1 box bright pushpins (marking trails, etc.)
1 box clear pushpins (stealthy marking trails, etc.)
12 marbles (to tie off tarp)
12 medium firecrackers (signaling, bear scare, diversion)
Kite string winders as fishing reels
Full size Speedy stitcher 
Small file holder for using speedy stitcher needles
Igloo building tool (not a snow knife or saw - this builds an igloo using loose snow)
Bauer 12" x 8' aluminum 28# scaffold plank (for foot bridge over up to 6' gaps)
Bauer 24" x 8' aluminum 41# scaffold plank (for foot or game cart bridge over up to 6' gaps)
12-16-168-05 14'x16"x6.25" 12K cap 115# weight bridging ramps (a pair for vehicle bridge over up to 12' gaps)(can be stored on roof rack and handled with swing arm crane and come-along)

Just a few ideas.


----------



## sm1rf (Aug 19, 2013)

zombieresponder said:


> If I, or anyone else, had the inclination to do so, it would be possible trigger a bomb on the other side of the globe without ever using cellular frequencies or any other human intervention outside of someone else placing and arming said bomb. The same could be done from ten miles away, a block away or ten feet away, and unless someone is actively monitoring every frequency and pinpointing every user, the chances of pinpointing the perpetrator are zero. It would be a logistically impossible task.
> 
> Be very careful with the rationale of "if it saves one _____". That's the same rationale people use to justify bans and prohibitions.


For those interested, the UK and US military have used for decades equipment that blocks all known rf detonator frequencies to stop IED's being remote detonated. This includes DTMF via gsm networks. The systems are interoped with the communications suite so they can still maintain there own Comms. However this stuff is not pocket sized and is very power intensive, which in turn is manpower intensive for foot mounted operations. The "if it saves one..." Mentality is that which the British army is currently working under and as such no UK soldier is allowed outside the wire without the protection of said equipment covering them.yes this is a ball ache, but fact.
Just thought it might interest some!


----------

